# cool sig picture



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

im not sure how everyone makes those cool looking picture sigs. my computer doesnt have photoshop, or even microsoft word. lmao.
Nismo's 1st birthday in on the 31st, who's down to make a picture sig for me to put as my signature? lol. if anyone's bored and wants to here are some pics that that i like. if not, oh well, thought i'd try tho  lol

















































































thanks for your time everyone


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I'll put one together for you. I may need some bigger pics tho.


What do you want it to say?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Those are some cool looking pictures.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> I'll put one together for you. I may need some bigger pics tho.
> 
> What do you want it to say?


here the link to my photobucket if you need to. the sucky thing about my phone and computer, my phone takes kind of small pics and on my computer i cant enlarge them 
http://s59.photobucket.com/albums/g302/yzmoto357/

hmmm.... what to say.... what to say....? dang i dont what would be a good saying.
"Nismo hes alright for a pit lab, i guess"
or maybe
"Nismo Pit.X.Lab"

i have no idea really lol

thank you i appreciate it


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> Those are some cool looking pictures.


thank you. i wish i had a better camara then just my phone. some day


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Alright I will work on one when I this evening for you 


your albums private and needs your password... Do you have a public link?


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

OHH man, that colar is of the chain.
get it? 
of the chain
ok ok, corny I know, but let me laugh at my own joke.
LOL


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Alright I will work on one when I this evening for you
> 
> your albums private and needs your password... Do you have a public link?


there i set it to public. let me know if that doesnt work or you need anything else. i appreciate it!



SEO said:


> OHH man, that colar is of the chain.
> get it?
> of the chain
> ok ok, corny I know, but let me laugh at my own joke.
> LOL


hahahaha
i like your avatar. very cool.

i cant wait to afford to get a new comp with photoshop and learn to use it.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

I made one. o_o

I don't know if you'll like it.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

i can make you one tonight... it might be too late cuz i think holly's got a little more time on her hands, dontcha girl?


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

hahahaha
i like your avatar. very cool.

i cant wait to afford to get a new comp with photoshop and learn to use it.[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the support with my corny joke, lol. I got the pic from the www. I didnyt put it together.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

PBN could you make me one?


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

PBN said:


> I made one. o_o
> 
> I don't know if you'll like it.


you good :cheers:


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Nizmo...
Go to picnik.com.
Its kinda photoshoppy and free. 
And you can mess around with your pics n do whatever you want with em.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

PBN...you do know that youre going to need to spend a day at the computer makin us all siggy pics right? Cuz, uh...yea, I want one of thoseeee. Prettyyyy pleaseeeee.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

PBN said:


> I made one. o_o
> 
> I don't know if you'll like it.


thats awesome man thank you. what kind of picture editing program do you use?


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

vdubbinya said:


> you good :cheers:


Ty. 


mygirlmaile said:


> PBN...you do know that youre going to need to spend a day at the computer makin us all siggy pics right? Cuz, uh...yea, I want one of thoseeee. Prettyyyy pleaseeeee.


sure, just send me a pm.



Nizmo357 said:


> thats awesome man thank you. what kind of picture editing program do you use?


np, i use photoshop.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Thank you PBN... everyone check out this Gansta shiz right here 
l
l
V​


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

That...is AWESOME. Im jealous.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Thank you PBN... everyone check out this Gansta shiz right here
> l
> l
> V​


thats sick!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I love it! Thanks for the compliments... dude if this were real life I'd open up PBN a tip jar! PBN you should set youself up a little savings account and link it with paypal so you can charge for this.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Well Thanx PBN! lol I have been in and out and not at my comp for very long so I hadn't even started one yet lol. I like what you've done very nice.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

it'd be a good way to start saving for your own place and have the money available to buy your dog


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

what code do i use to get the sig to show up?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I used the IMG code


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

charge money for sigs? never thought about it lol.

Your welcome, my pleasure.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

PBN said:


> charge money for sigs? never thought about it lol.
> 
> Your welcome, my pleasure.


Heck yeah, graphics design isn't very cheap man! I've looked into if for my business... trust me... You'd be giving a steal of a deal at about 20 bucks


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

weird it didnt let me at first. it said BB code "IMG" not allowed. then i tried it again and it let me. awesome. thanks PBN and IBC


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

haha sig pics are for vip's only


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

ahhh Nizz... now the whole underground world is yours to explore with your new sig!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

wait? what just happened?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

you've got a plack under your user name now


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Nizmo357 said:


> wait? what just happened?


You've been promoted:cheers:


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

wooohhoooo thanks!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

DANG IT! I need you to teach me how to use my photo shop! lol
I think you should charge for sigs after you make me one


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> it'd be a good way to start saving for your own place and have the money available to buy your dog


umm seems real smart and good way at my age. well donations are welcome and i will be very grateful for.

my e-mail @ Payal is "[email protected]". If the name is Elia don't worry that's my sisters name.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm on my way to pick up my old man, I'll donate this evening.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I'm on my way to pick up my old man, I'll donate this evening.


Thanks a lot, i appreciate this a lot. :angel:


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

PBN said:


> Thanks a lot, i appreciate this a lot. :angel:


awesome good luck man. thanks a lot for the sig i appreciate it!


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> PBN could you make me one?


Ohhhh man that is hot, look at piggy. Me ME ME, pleeeeeees


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

im going to throw some in your pay pal on pay day PBN


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> im going to throw some in your pay pal on pay day PBN


Much appreciated. :angel:


----------

